# Canon Features Interactive Booth at NAB 2014



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-features-interactive-booth-at-the-2014-nab-show/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-features-interactive-booth-at-the-2014-nab-show/">Tweet</a></div>
From Canon USA:</p>
<p><em>Highlights Include Shooting Galleries, Live Speaker Sessions, Extensive Lens Exhibits, Full On-Site DI Suite, Live 4K Broadcast Demonstrations, and the Canon Theater</em></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 26, 2014</b> - At the 2014 NAB Show in Las Vegas, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will showcase its full line of professional, high definition imaging equipment for motion picture, television production, video content creation, and still photography at booth C4325. Within this year’s booth, Canon will feature a live 4K Workflow Demonstration where visitors will have the opportunity to interact with industry-leading colorists and editors in a 4K DI (Digital Intermediate) suite. Visitors will also have the opportunity to touch and try a range of Canon Cinema, HD Video and DSLR cameras and Broadcast HDTV lenses through various simulated shooting situations in three different shooting galleries centrally located in the Canon booth. Canon will also feature a 4K frame-grab demonstration where a professional photographer will utilize the Canon Cinema EOS-1D C camera to deliver still images from 4K video.</p>
<p>Canon will be showing a 4K Live Broadcast demonstration, highlighting how spectacular HD broadcast footage can be captured, digitally rendered and cropped for live-action broadcast coverage using Canon’s Cinema EOS equipment. Visitors to this demonstration will see, in real-time, the results and stunning coverage which have already been successfully used in the market in multiple high-speed productions, including live-action sports.</p>
<p><!--more-->

Throughout the 2014 NAB Show, Canon will host a series of unique stage presentations with renowned cinematographers, broadcast specialists, and filmmakers on the Live Learning Stage. These industry professionals will provide insight into the ever-changing field of optical and imaging technology and showcase their projects and works that were shot using Canon equipment, as well as share best practices and real-world applications for utilizing Canon technology.</p>
<p>Highlighting the Company’s strength and achievements in the realm of optical technologies, Canon will exhibit all 125 of its current EF, Cinema and BCTV lenses. This dedicated optics section of the booth will include technology displays to help educate visitors on the intricate systems that help make Canon lenses such powerful tools. Unique Canon lens applications and projects will also be highlighted, including such achievements as the Subaru telescope located in Hawaii. Visitors looking for a firsthand experience will be able to test and try various lenses on the Canon Lens Tower, a tiered platform allowing attendees to experience the power of Canon’s extensive lens lineup.</p>
<p>Exhibiting some of the recent artistry and award-winning footage shot on Canon Cinema EOS equipment, show attendees are welcome to enter a 90-seat Canon Theater to view spectacular footage and testimonials which illustrate HD, 2K and 4K projects including behind-the-scenes footage on how each project was captured.</p>
<p>Now available for purchase, the Canon DP-V3010 4K Reference Display will be featured throughout the booth, including the DI suite, where Canon will demonstrate how DP-V3010 4K Reference Displays match up to high-quality 4K projectors.</p>
<p>Professional cinematographers in need of a fast, easy way to print images for scene continuity or to preserve highlights of a recently completed project will appreciate the convenience and versatility of Canon’s photo-quality printers. Demonstrated in the Canon booth will be the 24-inch imagePROGRAF iPF6450 and the 44-inch imagePROGRAF iPF8400, large-format printers. The PIXMA PRO series of desktop inkjet printers will be on display, including the PIXMA PRO-1 Professional Inkjet Printer, PIXMA PRO-10, and PIXMA PRO-100 Wireless Professional Inkjet Printers. Also being shown is the SELPHY CP910 Wireless Compact Photo Printer.</p>
<p>Canon’s Pro Education Team will be hosting in-booth guest speaker seminars and off-floor workshops at the 2014 NAB Show. In-booth speakers will include cinematographer Suny Behar, Canon’s Larry Thorpe, director and photographer Vincent Laforet, Saturday Night Live DP Alex Buono, and filmmaker Amina Moreau. The aforementioned guest speakers have collaborated with Canon in the past to develop educational content, and will be conducting user-focused product and workflow demonstrations, as well as question and answer sessions with attendees.</p>
<p>On Tuesday, April 8th, Canon Live Learning (CLL) will be hosting two off-floor workshops in room N239. From 10:30am-12:30pm there will be the “Canon Small Chip Sensor Workshop.” Attendees will be invited to discover how to create and deliver near instant video production in the field and in the studio with the XA20, XA25 and VIXIA mini X video cameras. Then, from 2:00pm-5:00pm, CLL will be hosting the “Canon Cinema EOS Operational Training Workshop.” Technical advisors will be on-hand to demonstrate Canon’s Dual Pixel CMOS Autofocus technology, now available as an optional upgrade in both the Canon Cinema EOS C100 and Canon Cinema EOS C300 Digital Cinema Cameras.</p>
<p>After the success at the 2013 NAB Show, Canon’s Professional Services (CPS) will again be hosting the Canon Hospitality Suite. The Canon Hospitality Suite (Room C201) is open to all NAB tradeshow attendees with priority support for CPS Gold, Platinum, Cinema, and Enterprise members. After checking in at the CPS kiosk in the Canon Booth, visitors to the suite located just off of the tradeshow floor, can experience Canon’s commitment to service and support for the professional imaging community first hand.</p>
<p>For NAB 2014, CPS is announcing the addition of the Cinema Membership level to its program. This new Cinema level caters specifically to the cinema professional and in addition to the existing CPS Silver, Gold, Platinum and Enterprise levels, demonstrates Canon’s continued commitment to supporting the professional imaging industry.</p>
<p>Suite visitors will also be able to chat with Canon experts about Canon’s exciting developments in cinema, video and DSLR technology and Canon technical representatives will be on-hand to provide product consultations. Gold, Platinum, Cinema, and Enterprise CPS members can take advantage of the complimentary onsite Clean & Check Service (limited to two current* Canon DSLR bodies or lenses or one current* Cinema product or XF professional video camcorder registered to a member’s CPS account). Show attendees will also have the opportunity to sign up for Canon CPS membership. Product serial numbers for qualifying CPS equipment will be needed in order to process on-site membership applications. For information, please visit <a href="http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[url=http://www.cps.usa.canon.com]www.cps.usa.canon.com[/url]</a>.</p>
<p>The Canon Hospitality Suite hosted by CPS will be open April 7th through April 9th from 9:00am to 6:00pm and April 10th from 9:00am to 2:00pm.</p>
```


----------

